#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-28
<jimkazuya> 哈囉
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-02
<Joseph_> hello
<Joseph_> May I ask a question?
<Joseph_> I am think of building a server, should I use Ubuntu Desktop version + LAMP or Ubuntu Server + GUI?
<endless> Hellllloooo
<bibo_> haha
<bibo_> 有人在嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-03
<tonysan> 有人嗎~
<ChuSiang> ?
<ChuSiang> tonysan: ?
<byonk> @~@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-04
<xnccm> 嘿嘿，有人么
 * FlyB 大家午安，剛來這個頻道，打個招呼～
 * FlyB 思考...aguai 是我認識那個阿怪嗎？
<CrBoy> 話說這topic已經好久了.....@@
<HugoKuo> 有人使用eucalyptus ㄇ
<HugoKuo> hi Chanserv
<kaio> hi how to set up network in CLI?
<ChuSiang> kaio: hi
<ChuSiang> you cam use the command
<kaio> ChuSiang, which
<ChuSiang> kaio: ifconfig eth0 up # start eth0 inferface
<ChuSiang> or edit /etc/network/interface
<ChuSiang> 【Network】PPPoE 撥接上網(ADSL) - http://jonny.ubuntu-tw.net/2008/08/networkpppoe-adsl.html
<ChuSiang> 【Network】修改固定IP - http://jonny.ubuntu-tw.net/2008/03/networkip.html
<ChuSiang> if you only use dhcp, you also can keyin 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<kaio> ChuSiang, what if I dont have eth0 in my sys?
<kaio> when I run 'ifconfig'
<ChuSiang> kaio: you can use 'ifconfig' look info interface
<kaio> only lo seen
<ChuSiang> kaio: oh, this is a guest os ?
<ChuSiang> on virtualbox or vmware !?
<kaio> on beagleboard
<ChuSiang> Orz ...
<ChuSiang> sorry, I didn`t use Embedded linux ...
<ChuSiang> but,  debian base system config is in /etc/network/interface
<ChuSiang> and You can use 'setup' to set up network on redhat bash system
<kaio> ChuSiang, I am ok with rh series linux
<kaio> but not debian series
<ChuSiang> Do you check your network driver !?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-05
<yao_ziyuan> 台湾人内心很孤独，常到大陆论坛上灌水。
<yao_ziyuan> 我看到有些帖子，虽然是简体字，但用词偶尔还是显示出台湾的迹象。
<yao_ziyuan> 有的人想发表见解，苦于岛内懂行的不多，也想看看更多人的看法，所以。。
<endless> 有人在家嗎~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-03
<Emmus> 哈囉
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-25
<znnztg> 嗨
<serp_> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-27
<fhloves> ÖÐÎÄ 
<fhloves> ûÈË˵»°Â
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-01
<cnblue> anyone can help on getting ibus work in wine?
<Guest29241> exit
<jzmer> 终于，我的毛泽东思想拿了个F!
<jzmer> 应该叫作毛泽东思想与有中国特色的社会主义
<jzmer> 没有D的妥协，完完全全的F，也即是0
<jzmer> 主一定站在我这一边
<StevenShiu> Hello
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-03
<Wiky> adsf
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-25
<csk> 请教下git的指令
<csk> 比如说我之前push的内容说helloworld。我更新内容helloworld123
<csk> 更新是什么指令
<csk> git push -u origin master
<csk> 没有更新
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-26
<LittleCoderCN> 怎么隐藏QMainWindow的状态栏
<zhanglin_> acman,  hello
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-27
<crazy-adoa> hey everyone. does anyone here study computer science at NCCU (政大)? 
<crazy-adoa> or has graduated already
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-23
<hcht> 台湾的朋友晚上好。
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-28
<achien> HELLO
<achien> 哈囉
<achien> 有人在嗎
<gebjgd> 咯哈
#ubuntu-tw 2018-03-03
<jerry0409> hello
